# 57155 in Brachytherapy



## Simone88 (Jun 11, 2010)

In our office, the doctors perform brachytherapy occasionally for women with uterine cancer.  I am fairly new at my coding position and have run into 57155being denied, with the use of a 26 modifer.  I do the professional side of billing charges and I notice in the charts, that the technical side does not bill for 57155.  Do I leave off the 26 modifier?  Is that the reason for denials?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 11, 2010)

There is no -TC or -26 component to 57155 per the CMS fee schedule. I pasted a portion below. Code and bill the service as 57155, no modifier

HCPCS.....MOD.....	DESCRIPTION
57130 ................	Remove vagina lesion
57135 ................	Remove vagina lesion
57150 ................	Treat vagina infection
57155 ................	Insert uteri tandems/ovoids
57160 ................	Insert pessary/other device
57170 ................	Fitting of diaphragm/cap


----------



## wankmuka (Jun 30, 2014)

Is removal of uterine tandem included with this code?  I can't find anything on removal.


----------

